
Show HN: Maximum1X2 – Beta MacOS App for processing sports bets - XavierABB
https://maximum1x2.com
======
XavierABB
Maximum1X2 is an amazing Mac software that will allow you to enjoy sports
betting at a high level.

We are just showing the product. We would like that community help us to test
the app and also validate it as a new product. This product serves both
beginners and experts in the development of sports betting systems.

More info in our web. Greetings.

WEB: [https://maximum1x2.com](https://maximum1x2.com) (Betting Mac Software)
TWITTER: [https://twitter.com/Maximum1X2](https://twitter.com/Maximum1X2)
FACEBOOK:
[https://www.facebook.com/Maximum1X2](https://www.facebook.com/Maximum1X2)

